# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  الـــوحدة بين  المسلمين ....  !!!!!

## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  

*كيف تتحقق الوحدة بين المسلمين ؟*
*الوحدة الإسلامية مطمح كل مسلم **** 
**

*الوحدة الإسلامية مطمح كل مسلم يطلب وجه الله و رضوانه و يريد خير الأمة الإسلامية و صلاحها ،*
*و الفرُقة و الاختلاف و العدواة و البغضاء عمل شيطاني لا يؤدي إلا إلى*
*إهدار الطاقات الفردية و الاجتماعية بكل أشكالها ،*
*الأمر الذي لا يؤدي إلا إلى التنافر و التناحر ثم الفشل الذريع و الخسران المبين ،*
*و من يثير الفتن ـ خاصة في مثل هذه الظروف ـ من خلال إطلاق النعرات الطائفية و المذهبية*
*إنما يخدم مصالح أعداء الله و أعداء الأمة الاسلامية ، و يخدم مصلحة المستعمرين .. أصحاب المقولة المعروفة " فرِّق تَسُد " ،* 
*و يمهد لهم طريق السيطرة على مقدرات المسلمين ،*
*و من يدعو إلى الفرقة و يكفِّر المسلمين فهو يخالف الله عز و جل* 
*مخالفة صريحة و واضحة ، حيث أن الله تعالى دعا المسلمين في القرآن الكريم إلى التآلف و التآخي و الوحدة ،*
*و حذرهم من الفرقة و الاختلاف .*
*قال الله عز و جل : ﴿إِنَّ هَذِهِ أُمَّتُكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً وَأَنَا رَبُّكُمْ فَاعْبُدُونِ﴾.*
*و قال عزَّ مِن قائل : ﴿وَإِنَّ هَذِهِ أُمَّتُكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً وَأَنَا رَبُّكُمْ فَاتَّقُونِ﴾.*
*و قال جل جلاله : ﴿وَأَطِيعُواْ اللّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَلاَ تَنَازَعُواْ فَتَفْشَلُواْ وَتَذْهَبَ رِيحُكُمْ وَاصْبِرُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ﴾.*
*و قال سبحانه و تعالى : ﴿إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ إِخْوَةٌ فَأَصْلِحُوا بَيْنَ أَخَوَيْكُمْ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ﴾.*
*ما هو السبيل الأمثل لوحدة المسلمين ؟* 
**


*لكي نُقدم حلاً واقعياً معقولاً و قابلاً للتطبيق لا بد لنا من أن نستعرض كافة الحلول* 
*والسُبل المتصورة لتحقيق الوحدة الاسلامية أولاً حتى نتمكن من اختيار الحل المعقول ، أوالحل الأفضل لمشكلة الأمة الاسلامية .*
*الحلول و السُبل المتصورة :*
*الحل الأول :* 
*إجبار المسلمين بكل طوائفهم و مذاهبهم و فرقهم على اختيار مذهب واحد في العقيدة و الشريعة وترك ما هم عليه الآن من المذاهب المختلفة ،*
*و هذا الأمر هو ما طبَّقه عدد من الخلفاء والحكام*
*و القادة المتجبرين بقوة السيف ،*
*و أجبروا الناس على اتباع مذهب السلطان و الخليفة المدعوم*
*بمنطق القوة لا بقوة المنطق ،* 
*و رغم النجاح النسبي الذي حققه هذا الأسلوب العنيف والقمعي في جعل مذهب السلطان مذهب الأكثرية من خلال إجبار الجموع الغفيرة على الدخول في مذهب السلطان ، إلا أنه يتنافى مع روح الدين الإسلامي* 
*و جوهر الرسالة المحمدية الغراء ، و يخالف القيم الإسلامية ، خاصة*
*وأن العقيدة لا تحصل بالإكراه و الإجبار ، بل تحصل بالحرية و الاختيار .*
*ثم أنه و رغم كل ذلك فلقد أثبت التاريخ فشل هذا الحل ـ* 
*إن صحَّ تسميته حلاً ـ ،* 
*مضافاً إلى مخالفته الواضحة للقرآن الكريم ، حيث يقول الله تعالى :* 
*﴿لاَ إِكْرَاهَ فِي الدِّينِ قَد تَّبَيَّنَ الرُّشْدُ مِنَ الْغَيِّ فَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِالطَّاغُوتِ وَيُؤْمِن بِاللّهِ* 
*فَقَدِ اسْتَمْسَكَ بِالْعُرْوَةِ الْوُثْقَىَ لاَ انفِصَامَ لَهَا وَاللّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ﴾*
*الحل الثاني :* 
*و هو ما يُعبَّر عنه في العصر الحاضر بـ " إسلام بلا مذاهب " ،*
*أي نبذ المذاهب كلها إلى جانب والالتفاف حول الإسلام بعيداً عن المذاهب ،*
*و هو حل نظري أكثر من كونه حلاً عملياً ،*
*حيث أن الكلام هو عن الإسلام الواقعي الذي جاء به النبي*
*محمد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) أين هو ،* 
** 
*و أي مذهبٍ من المذاهب يمثله ؟ و ما هي الفرقة الناجية ؟* 
*و ذلك لأن كل طائفة و فرقة تعتقد بصحة مذهبها ،*
*و تعتقد بأن مذهبها يمثِّل الإسلام الصحيح الذي نزل به القرآن الكريم ..*
*و جاء به الرسول المصطفى ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) ،*
*فأي مذهب من المذاهب أُخذ به بقي الخلاف على حاله ،*
*و سوف لا يقبل به أصحاب المذاهب الأخرى .*
*الحل الثالث :*  

 

*الانفتاح على المذاهب الإسلامية المختلفة و دراستها من مصادرها*
*المعتمدة لديها لمعرفة أفكارهم و حججهم من خلال اجتماع* 
*أهل الحل و العقد من العلماء والمفكرين من جميع المذاهب* 
*والفرق الإسلامية بروح عالية وعلى أسس موضوعية و منطقية*
*لمعالجة الأمر بمناقشة أصول الاختلاف من جذورها ،* 
*و التحاكم إلى القرآن الكريم و الأحاديث الشريفة ـ المتفق عليها لدى المسلمين جميعاً ـ والعقل بغية التوصل إلى المعتقد الصحيح*
*والحكم الشرعي المبرىء للذمة في كل صغيرة و كبيرة مما يحتاج إليه المسلمون في شؤون حياتهم الفردية و الاجتماعية ،* 
*و من ثم إعلام الأمة الإسلامية بما سيتوصلون إليه حتى يتم قبوله*
*باعتباره معتقداً موحداً و ممحصاً و منقحاً لا غبار عليه ،*
*و هذا يتفق مع ما دعا إليه القرآن الكريم حيث قال :*
*﴿وَالَّذِينَ اجْتَنَبُوا الطَّاغُوتَ أَن يَعْبُدُوهَا وَأَنَابُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ*
*لَهُمُ الْبُشْرَى فَبَشِّرْ عِبَادِ ** 
*الَّذِينَ يَسْتَمِعُونَ الْقَوْلَ فَيَتَّبِعُونَ أَحْسَنَهُ أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ هَدَاهُمُ اللَّهُ* 
*وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمْ أُوْلُوا الْأَلْبَابِ﴾*
*و لقد بذل عدد من العلماء المخلصين و المصلحين جهوداً كبيرة*
*لتحقيق هذا الهدف السامي ، و من هؤلاء العلماء الأعلام* 
*العلامة آية الله السيد عبد الحسين شرف الدين ( رحمه الله )،* 
*و العلامة القدير الشيخ سليم البشري المالكي شيخ الأزهر*
*و كانت نتيجة حواراتهم كتاب المراجعات المعروف،* 
*والشيخ محمود شلتوت .* 
 
*الحل الرابع :*
*تبادل الاحترام بين المذاهب الإسلامية كلها دون التعرض لرموزها*
*و معتقداتها والتعامل مع أتباع المذاهب جميعاً على أنهم*
*مسلمين موحدين تجوز مناكحتهم و تحل ذبائحهم و تصان* 
*دماؤهم و أعراضهم و أموالهم ومساجدهم و مقدساتهم*
*من أن يتعرض لها ، ومنع الجهات التكفيرية من توزيع الاتهامات على المسلمين و إثارة الفتن بين الطوائف والمذاهب الإسلامية .*
*و من الصحيح أن يُعمل بهذا الحل حتى يأتي اليوم*
*الذي تساعد الظروف على العمل* 
*بالحل الثالث إن شاء الله تعالى ....*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

وهناك حل خامس ايضا وهو البحث عن المشتركات والعمل الجماعي فكل المسلمين قاطبة يهتمون بالبيئة وبالزراعة وبالأرض وعمارتها (( اني جاعل في الأرض خليفة )) فلا بأس بعمل ندوات اجتماعية اقتصادية سياسية مشتركة بين الطوائف والمذاهب المختلفة والأخذ بالآية المباركة " وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ..." وجعل الاختلافات الفقهية والعقائدية في ميدان البحث للعلماء وعدم نشرها لبسطاء الناس وسذجهم فساحة البحث العلمي هي الجامعات والحوزات الدينية لا الشوارع والطرقات وللناس ان تختار الحجج والبراهين التي تعتقد بصوابيتها بعد بحث ودراسة ودراية لا كما قال الأقدمون " انا وجدنا آبائنا على..."" 
أخت موالية شاكر طرحكم المتميز ودمتم خيرا لكل خير

----------


## موالية حيدر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

*{ ولا تنازعوا فتفشلوا  وتذهب ريحكم }*

شكري يتحد مع مروركم الكريم
*أخي بحر عطاء* 
ودمتم للوحدة عنوانا **

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

موضوع مثير وجميل 

في هذا الزمن برأيي ينعرف معدن الناس وأصلهم من مدى وحدتهم وتماسكهم 

فكل من يدعو للوحدة بصدق فهو انسان حر ويدعو للحرية 

فالحرية في نظري هي احترام الناس واحترام آرائهم ومعتقداتهم 

*((كونوا أحراراً في دنياكم ))*

سلمتي اختاه على الطرح الرائع 

تقبلي مروري

----------


## الفجر القادم

هذا الكلام صعب خلينا من كلمة شيعي او سني او درزي او  او المشكلة حتى في داخل المذاهب هذه ان نظرتي الى السنة رأيتي المتطرفين والوسطيين والمتساهلين  والشيعة كذلك المفترض البدء في كل مذهب على حده يجتمعون بالاول ثم تجتمع المذاهب مع بعض

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

برايي كل الاختلافات الموجودة اسبابها الحكومات والسياسة لا غير

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

الله يهدي الجميع والطايفتين خصوصا

----------

الفجر القادم (07-24-2011)

----------

